# taxidermy



## geosrun (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking for someone who does a nice job on ducks any recommendations:help:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Post this in the waterfowl forum, if you havn't already.........Mack


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I do ducks. Check my photo gallery.


----------

